# Scary stuff !!



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

This has been ongoing and I hope our government or gooberment as youngdon calls it (Good choice BTW) Either way it's scary that other countries believe they can try and dictate this crap to us. http://www.guns.com/...ct-in-2012.html


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I wish it were just other countries trying to push this down our throats, but unfortunately it is our own as well Hillary Clinton is a major player on that front not to mention Joe Biden and of course BO himself. They willl try to backdoor us on this issue any way they can.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

so as im not very understanding of political terms... the un is trying to make it harder for us AMERICANS to buy, posses and own guns and ammo?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

They basically want to make it a crime to own them.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

wow. id like to see them try to take them!!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

that's correct Don, Clinton, Biden and BO are a major factor in including the US in this treaty. They've been sneaking around almost a year now trying to get this done. Their complete lack of repect for our Constitution has caused the liberal judges to think they can apply the laws as they see fit.

We all need to be all over this.


----------



## frozenbutt (Nov 27, 2011)

If clinton ever becomes vp or the pres I'm moving to argentena. Don't know how many guys that hunt have said they wouldn't mind seeing her in one of those positions. Tell them what she is trying to pull and none of them will belive me.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

frozenbutt said:


> If clinton ever becomes vp or the pres I'm moving to argentena. Don't know how many guys that hunt have said they wouldn't mind seeing her in one of those positions. Tell them what she is trying to pull and none of them will belive me.


The only position I'd to see her in is walking out the door for one last time in Washington !! 220's right, gun owners better get a grip and start standing up and voting or we're gonna be SOL. Not to sound paranoid, but it can happen if people don't wake up.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

This is the kind of crap that makes me totally lose trust in our government. Take away our arms and our country will lose it's power. It isn't just our military that keep our country safe. It is also the treat that if another country were to invade that they would be dealing with our military and our armed citizens. Together we make a larger amry than any other country. Some of our current leaders must have a few screws loose.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm with you on this one for sure. I've been thinking about getting my cpl. Crime is getting worse everywhere especially with this economy. My fear is what would the goons do the law abiding cpl people ? You know they'll be on the first list they go after. Never a dull moment in the good ole USA. I gave my time to this country and don't plan on giving up anything else to a bunch of turds running it. LOL


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

“A government powerful enough to gives us what we want is powerful enough to take it away"-Thomas Jefferson. I think the second amendment should have been the first. Without the second we would not have any of the others.


----------

